# Craftsman 29” 10hp 536.886350 Shift & Drive issues



## Spiney-Dave (Feb 23, 2021)

Bought this used 3 seasons ago. Well maintained by previous owner. Lots of snow this year, did all the pre season maintenance.
About a week ago shifting the transmission became very hard and worse than that it would just lock up, wouldn’t go forward or backwards. I opened it up, cleaned and white lithium grease on the hex bar and cleaned the drive plate. The transmission in that position shifted smooth and worked great for about an hour. Then it started not going in reverse and get harder to shift. I did notice the shift rod has a bend in it. Should it be straight?

when it locks up I can’t move it back & forth at all. Some times after engaging and releasing the auger drive a few times it will start to move.
The one service point I didn’t do was to grease the Zerk under the drive plate. It’s not accessible. Instead of facing the back, it’s off to the right and behind a piece of bar stock and totally inaccessible as far as I can see.

looking forward to any ideas and also a place to buy a new Shift Rod in case I can’t straighten it out. I really miss Sears.
Btw who was the OEM of this Snowblower? Thank You. Dave


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

536 is Murry I believe.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The rectangular exit chute makes it a Murray.

I'm having the same problem with the sliding and locking up. I'm afraid it's going to be a tear out. I'm waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Spiney-Dave said:


> Bought this used 3 seasons ago. Well maintained by previous owner. Lots of snow this year, did all the pre season maintenance.
> About a week ago shifting the transmission became very hard and worse than that it would just lock up, wouldn’t go forward or backwards. I opened it up, cleaned and white lithium grease on the hex bar and cleaned the drive plate. The transmission in that position shifted smooth and worked great for about an hour. Then it started not going in reverse and get harder to shift. I did notice the shift rod has a bend in it. Should it be straight?
> 
> when it locks up I can’t move it back & forth at all. Some times after engaging and releasing the auger drive a few times it will start to move.
> ...


Welcome.
Do you have a manual?
Need to look at parts diagrams?


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/4e5ug0k50e-000247/craftsman-536886350-gas-snowblower-parts



What shape is the friction wheel in?
I am guessing that you greased the hex shaft? Maybe some grease dropped down on the plate?
You are running with the bottom cover back on, right?
Belts? How old and what kind of shape are they in? How much play do you have.
Tells in the manual how.


----------



## Spiney-Dave (Feb 23, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome.
> Do you have a manual?
> Need to look at parts diagrams?
> 
> ...


I did use lithium grease on the hex shaft after a thorough cleaning. Also cleaned the drive disk with brake cleaner and wiped clean several times. Yes, cover is on. The drive belt is loose until the drive handle is engaged. I need to check again the drive belt idler Pully spring may be stretched or broke, it seems limp. I did download the manual from Sears.
Other issue is the main transmission rod is Bowed. I’m going to try and straighten. Possibly when pushing it hard, I bent it. We’ve had a very snowy February. Up to 22” at once. Then a few 4-12” snows.
Drive wheel, the rubber looks good. Couldn’t grease the Zerk under the drive plate because it’s appears to be non-accessible. Instead of facing me when I drop the cover it off to the Right and almost touching a rectangular piece of bar stock about 3/8” square. Very confusing.
















Thanks again, Spiney-Dave (4 spine surgeries and a failed neck surgery with plates & screws, constant pain. Thank God for Snowblowers.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That fitting won't take but a quick shot.
Maybe replace it with a 90* fitting?
The shift rod?
You have a picture of the bend?
Edit,
It looks like a straight rod in the parts diagram, except the upper end.


----------



## Spiney-Dave (Feb 23, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> That fitting won't take but a quick shot.
> Maybe replace it with a 90* fitting?
> The shift rod?
> You have a picture of the bend?
> ...


I’ll take a picture of the rod & post it. Do you think I can grab that nipple and pull it towards me or is that bearing fixed in position? Maybe someone had it apart and reassembled wrong?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Spiney-Dave said:


> I’ll take a picture of the rod & post it. Do you think I can grab that nipple and pull it towards me or is that bearing fixed in position? Maybe someone had it apart and reassembled wrong?


I was wondering that myself, or else they changed the fitting for some reason.
Mine is hard to get to but not like that.
Does it move when you pull on it? I never tried.


----------



## TV8270 (Feb 15, 2021)

You should be able to rotate the driven disc straight down. Work the center of the zerk fitting with a small nail to make sure it will open to accept grease (not frozen closed). Insert a putty knife or small spacer between the friction and drive disc when pumping grease as not to blow out the seal, go easy.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i have had problems in the past with white lith grease getting very stiff in cold weather and not wanting to move the drive wheel on the hex shaft. I have resorted to cleaning the hex shaft very well and using a very light machine oil and have had not further problems.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

CarlB said:


> i have had problems in the past with white lith grease getting very stiff in cold weather and not wanting to move the drive wheel on the hex shaft. I have resorted to cleaning the hex shaft very well and using a very light machine oil and have had not further problems.


Stiffness is ONE of the reasons I use only synthetic grease.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

A little dab of low temp snowmobile grease works well


----------



## Bob2730 (Feb 24, 2021)

Spiney-Dave said:


> I’ll take a picture of the rod & post it. Do you think I can grab that nipple and pull it towards me or is that bearing fixed in position? Maybe someone had it apart and reassembled wrong?


If you pull the recoil out slightly that grease zerk will rotate with the friction plate. Do'nt forget to remove your spark plug lead before you crank it!!!


----------



## Spiney-Dave (Feb 23, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> That fitting won't take but a quick shot.
> Maybe replace it with a 90* fitting?
> The shift rod?
> You have a picture of the bend?
> ...


here’s a picture of the shift control rod. Hopefully you can see the bend. While sitting dry in the garage I shifted it about 20x all thru the range, no problems. It was not running at the time.


----------



## Spiney-Dave (Feb 23, 2021)

Here’s another image of the same rod. Different view.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It wouldn't take much to straighten it out.
It looks like it should be straight in the parts diagram.
I don't know if it would fix your problem by straightening it.


----------

